# Your 2019 Tarantula Wishlist?



## JamesGSixx (Nov 6, 2018)

Been looking for new sp's to add to my collection maybe i could be inspired by your guy's wishlist! here's mine


A.Geniculata

H.Gigas
P.Regalis

Ceratogyrus Darlingi/Marshalli

    Slings over 50$

Caribena Versicolor
Pterinopelma Sazimai
Lampropelma violaceopes

Grammostola Pulchra

Ephebopus Murinus


----------



## MissouriArachnophile (Nov 6, 2018)

Any phormictopus sp. Or psalmopoeus sp.

Edit: 
*Theraphosinae sp. 'Panama*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Killertut (Nov 6, 2018)

Brachypelma epicuraneum
Brachypelma smithi (ex annitha)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Goopyguy56 (Nov 6, 2018)

I have had b albiceps on my list for a while. I rarely see them for sale. I suppose any rare nw t that looks good is on my list.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FrDoc (Nov 6, 2018)

Actually down to one: 0.1 _L. nigerrimum._


----------



## Minty (Nov 6, 2018)

Chilobrachys sp. electric blue and Poecilotheria subfusca LL were on mine. I have the subfusca and the electric blue is on its way, along with another B.albo. 

I really want a nice new world next.


----------



## Goopyguy56 (Nov 6, 2018)

I don't have any pamphobeteus. So any of those.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## LostInExotics (Nov 6, 2018)

P. irminia because I really love the colours but imma wait till I have enough experience under my belt.


----------



## antinous (Nov 6, 2018)

Any _Pamphobeteus_ or _Phormictopus_ or _Theraphosa_ I don’t have.


----------



## Enrgy (Nov 6, 2018)

Any avics or t blondi or t stirmi... like really really bad

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Luka98 (Nov 6, 2018)

Probably going for a Psalmopoeus cambridgei/irminia then dipping my toes into OW C. Marshalli/H. Pulchripes then OBT then the ultimate goal p. metallica but you never know

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greasylake (Nov 6, 2018)

_Pslamopoeus victori, _or any of the _Phormictopus sp._ I wouldn't be opposed to centipedes either.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SonsofArachne (Nov 6, 2018)

Just the species that I don't have yet.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Bierschneeman (Nov 6, 2018)

if i had space and money to go an get;
1. avicularia purpea
2. Tapinauchenius gigas
3. Phormictopus sp hispanola
4. pseudhapalopus 
5. Ybyrapora sooretema

If i had more experience, (lrts count the other list as owned to avoid overlap)

1. Psalmopoeus irminia
2. orphanaecus phillipinus
3. H.  pulchripes
4. another asian fossorial
5. another avic

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## FrmDaLeftCoast (Nov 6, 2018)

Caribena Versicolor
Grammostola Pulchra

Harpactira pulchripes

*Paraphysa parvula*
*Phormictopussp. Hispaniola*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lostbrane (Nov 6, 2018)

P. irminia, G. rosea, L. violaceopes, O. schioedtei

Edit: Excuse me, I forgot to add some sort of Pampho because @Phormic28 demands I fill up my shelving

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SonsofArachne (Nov 6, 2018)

Bierschneeman said:


> orphanaecus phillipinus


I'm surprised these are not on more first OW lists. Most find them to be shy, retreating rather threat displaying. From what little I could find on their venom says it's wasp sting level. They are fast, and need moist substrate. My two are pretty laid back, good eaters, and are a more subdued orange color than a OBT, but still amazing looking. Overall if you're planning on getting into OWs, they are a good place to start.


----------



## antinous (Nov 6, 2018)

Bierschneeman said:


> if i had space and money to go an get;
> 
> 3. Phormictopus sp hispanola





FrmDaLeftCoast said:


> *Phormictopussp. Hispaniola*


Do you guys mean sp. 'South Hispaniola'?


----------



## FrmDaLeftCoast (Nov 6, 2018)

Phormic28 said:


> Do you guys mean sp. 'South Hispaniola'?


I believe you are correct... common name is *Caribbean Emerald*


----------



## antinous (Nov 6, 2018)

FrmDaLeftCoast said:


> I believe you are correct... common name is *Caribbean Emerald*


It's actually sp. 'green femur'. Caribbean Emerald was the second common name given to it, idk why, but probably for marketing purposes and to make it sell more I guess. It's pretty annoying when vendors do this

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FrmDaLeftCoast (Nov 6, 2018)

Phormic28 said:


> It's actually sp. 'green femur'. Caribbean Emerald was the second common name given to it, idk why, but probably for marketing purposes and to make it sell more I guess. It's pretty annoying when vendors do this


Thanks for the correction!


----------



## antinous (Nov 6, 2018)

FrmDaLeftCoast said:


> Thanks for the correction!


Np...it always irritates me when vendors don't label the species correctly...


----------



## Jacobob (Nov 7, 2018)

Not a T but would love some Latrodectus bishopi!


----------



## MikeyD (Nov 7, 2018)

I'm still firmly within the realm of New World T's.  My list of potential species of interest. 

Euathlus pulcherrimaklaasi
Other Euathlus species
Brachypelma albiceps
Brachypelma auratum
Psalmopeus pulcher
Ami sp Panama


----------



## WildSpider (Nov 7, 2018)

My wish list so far (some are for way out in the future):
-Brachypelma albopilosum
-Eupalaestrus campestratus
-Brachypelma auratum
-Brachypelma emelia
-Eupalaestrus weijenberghi
-Monocentropus balfouri
-Brachypelma klaasi
-Hapalopus sp. Colombia Large
-Aphonopelma hentzi
-Aphonopelma anax
-Thrixopelma ockerti
-Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens
-Caribena versicolor
-Hysterocrates gigas


----------



## weibkreux (Nov 7, 2018)

1. G. pulchra
2. O. sp Mindanao Oriental & Central (heard from a friend that the Central sp can reach 9")


Sp. Central vs sp South size comparison (ctto)
3. P. irminia
4. More earth tigers
5. More pokies

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## 8LeggedLair (Nov 7, 2018)

JamesGSixx said:


> Been looking for new sp's to add to my collection maybe i could be inspired by your guy's wishlist! here's mine
> 
> 
> A.Geniculata
> ...


I’ve scratched two off of my List for this year. 
1. C. Versi
2. H. Pulchripes

The two main ones that I will have before summer 2019
1. Haploclastus Devamatha (Thrigmopoeus  Psychedelicus
2. P.Metallica
Then my collection will be complete
I want to have several of each...


----------



## Tenebrarius (Nov 7, 2018)

im going to ask santa for:
an M balfouri, P solaris, x immanis, and Chilobrachys electric blue.

and if santa really loves me...T seladonia

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 8LeggedLair (Nov 7, 2018)

Tenebrarius said:


> im going to ask santa for:
> an M balfouri, P solaris, x immanis, and Chilobrachys electric blue.
> 
> and if santa really loves me...T seladonia


You will be happy with M.Balfouri, the  Chilobrachys may end up like mine and just hide all the time. 
T. Seladonia will be on my list until it comes down to a significantly better price 
( Come on you guys BREED THEM ) 
Which will be never lol.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Marika (Nov 7, 2018)

Eupalaestrus campestratus
Thrixopelma cyaneolum
Grammostola sp. Concepcion

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## JamesGSixx (Nov 7, 2018)

MissouriArachnophile said:


> Any phormictopus sp. Or psalmopoeus sp.
> 
> Edit:
> *Theraphosinae sp. 'Panama*


Wow i've never seen a tarantula so red. Are they a dwarf sp?



FrDoc said:


> Actually down to one: 0.1 _L. nigerrimum._


Looks a lot like a  haplopelma minax. gotta love black t's



Luka98 said:


> Probably going for a Psalmopoeus cambridgei/irminia then dipping my toes into OW C. Marshalli/H. Pulchripes then OBT then the ultimate goal p. metallica but you never know


You should definitely go for OW's. Marshalli and OBT's are great starters since they're super easy to care for. as long as there isn't any handling involved, you'll be fine

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul1126 (Nov 7, 2018)

Euathlus sp red
Aphonopelma chalcodes
Xenesthis immanis

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JamesGSixx (Nov 7, 2018)

SonsofArachne said:


> I'm surprised these are not on more first OW lists. Most find them to be shy, retreating rather threat displaying. From what little I could find on their venom says it's wasp sting level. They are fast, and need moist substrate. My two are pretty laid back, good eaters, and are a more subdued orange color than a OBT, but still amazing looking. Overall if you're planning on getting into OWs, they are a good place to start.


I've always wanted that t! it's funny cause that's a local specie here in the philippines but i can't find anyone that sells them. How much do they sell for there?



weibkreux said:


> 1. G. pulchra
> 2. O. sp Mindanao Oriental & Central (heard from a friend that the Central sp can reach 9")
> View attachment 291591
> 
> ...


I'd love to get into more local sp's here in the philippines. Can't seem to find any orphnaecus philippinus tho


----------



## weibkreux (Nov 7, 2018)

JamesGSixx said:


> I'd love to get into more local sp's here in the philippines. Can't seem to find any orphnaecus philippinus tho


I think I saw some for sale before, but none as of late. So far my only local species are the O. sp Mindanao South and P. baeri. Would also love to have more local sp's.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Venom1080 (Nov 7, 2018)

Rare(ish) Asian arboreals. Need Phormingochilus carpenteri.

Chilobrachys sp are really interesting me nowadays too. Really nice dark blue and orange ones in the genus.

Finish the pokie collection. Have 11 females of 10 species. Just 4 to go.

Some rarer Avicularia wouldn't hurt. Sp Columbia, Ecuador, merianae, rufa.


----------



## WildSpider (Nov 7, 2018)

8LeggedLair said:


> Haploclastus Devamatha (Thrigmopoeus Psychedelicus


Hey 8LeggedLair, these look really cool. Do you know what their temperaments like?


----------



## kevinlowl (Nov 7, 2018)

Venom1080 said:


> Chilobrachys sp are really interesting me nowadays too. Really nice dark blue and orange ones in the genus.


Orange Chilobrachys???


----------



## 8LeggedLair (Nov 7, 2018)

WildSpider said:


> Hey 8LeggedLair, these look really cool. Do you know what the temperaments like on these guys?


They are OW, Fossorial a pet hole... my buds stays in its burrow, coming out very seldom his is Very skittish, and defensive when provoked or coaxed during rehousings.



kevinlowl said:


> Orange Chilobrachys???


Idk I’ve never seen an orange one minus the Photoshopped images... unless I’m missing something I like orange T’s as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WildSpider (Nov 7, 2018)

8LeggedLair said:


> They are OW, Fossorial a pet hole... my buds stays in its burrow, coming out very seldom his is Very skittish, and defensive when provoked or coaxed during rehousings.


Thanks, this is helpful .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 8LeggedLair (Nov 7, 2018)

WildSpider said:


> Thanks, this is helpful .


Hey no problem, they are rather expensive just to be aware... upwards 150€ for a 2cm sling. Cheapest I’ve ever seen one was 120€ for a 2.5cm female sling.. as soon I was bout to click add to cart it sold out  was in 2016, never seen it below 135€ for a 2cm sadly... this is the only reason why I haven’t owned one yet. Same for P.Metallica, so expensive.

Well it seems a certain site in Poland has 10 for 75€ 1.5cm unsexed... nope, I want a female.


----------



## WildSpider (Nov 7, 2018)

8LeggedLair said:


> Hey no problem, they are rather expensive just to be aware... upwards 150€ for a 2cm sling. Cheapest I’ve ever seen one was 120€ for a 2.5cm female sling.. as soon I was bout to click add to cart it sold out  was in 2016, never seen it below 135€ for a 2cm sadly... this is the only reason why I haven’t owned one yet. Same for P.Metallica, so expensive.


Some of the best seem to be like that! There's a few I really want but there's just not a lot out there. Can always hope the situation might change I guess.


----------



## Bierschneeman (Nov 7, 2018)

SonsofArachne said:


> I'm surprised these are not on more first OW lists. Most find them to be shy, retreating rather threat displaying. From what little I could find on their venom says it's wasp sting level. They are fast, and need moist substrate. My two are pretty laid back, good eaters, and are a more subdued orange color than a OBT, but still amazing looking. Overall if you're planning on getting into OWs, they are a good place to start.


my master want list has species im not ready for (OW) buried in the back page, except the Orphanaecus phillipinus, that one permanently sits as first line, front page. as soon as I am ready for an OW, thats the one i want.


----------



## 8LeggedLair (Nov 7, 2018)

Bierschneeman said:


> my master want list has species im not ready for (OW) buried in the back page, except the Orphanaecus phillipinus, that one permanently sits as first line, front page. as soon as I am ready for an OW, thats the one i want.


Which T’s do you currently keep?

 do your homework on the specific OW you’d like to get. Others will Say NO WAY you gotta do this and you gotta do that... which is somewhat true. However also 
If you do your research ( not care sheets ) about the T then you will know that most OW are very Fast, agile, and defensive. So you already know to be extra cautious. As you gain more knowledge and experience you will know when you are ready. My bud started on OW, his was a P. Miranda.


----------



## Luka98 (Nov 7, 2018)

JamesGSixx said:


> as long as there isn't any handling involved, you'll be fine


Never


----------



## Bierschneeman (Nov 7, 2018)

JamesGSixx said:


> I've always wanted that t! it's funny cause that's a local specie here in the philippines but i can't find anyone that sells them. How much do they sell for there?


ive seen them for $50 usd
this is extra funny to me because every pet store and show i see my local species (Aphonopelma hentzi, Texas brown) most wild caught.
and i can also often find another native but not local to my area, Aphonopelma chalcodes (Arizona blond)

PS the latin, Aphonopelma. is that blond haired? or silent feet?


----------



## Greasylake (Nov 7, 2018)

8LeggedLair said:


> Idk I’ve never seen an orange one minus the Photoshopped images... unless I’m missing something I like orange T’s as well.


Chilobrachys fimbriatus:


----------



## 8LeggedLair (Nov 7, 2018)

Greasylake said:


> Chilobrachys fimbriatus:
> View attachment 291597


Looks more brown than orange to me

This is orange... but def not a chilobrachys lol


----------



## Greasylake (Nov 7, 2018)

8LeggedLair said:


> Looks more brown than orange to me


She was in need of a molt, this is her a few weeks later. I would take some pictures with my good camera, if she didn't run into her burrow every time I open the enclosure

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## 8LeggedLair (Nov 7, 2018)

Greasylake said:


> She was in need of a molt, this is her a few weeks later. I would take some pictures with my good camera, if she didn't run into her burrow every time I open the enclosure
> View attachment 291600


She is pretty, but definitely not orange.


----------



## WildSpider (Nov 7, 2018)

8LeggedLair said:


> View attachment 291599
> 
> Looks more brown than orange to me
> 
> This is orange... but def not a chilobrachys lol


The cheeto tarantula !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 8LeggedLair (Nov 7, 2018)

WildSpider said:


> The cheeto tarantula !


Chester lol


----------



## antinous (Nov 7, 2018)

Tenebrarius said:


> im going to ask santa for:
> an M balfouri, P solaris, x immanis, and Chilobrachys electric blue.
> 
> and if santa really loves me...T seladonia


Def post photos of the solaris if you get it, I’m waiting for it to drop $2-300 in price lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Venom1080 (Nov 7, 2018)

kevinlowl said:


> Orange Chilobrachys???


Yep.. newish undescribed species. Forget the exact name. Like sp Thai orange or something.

Yup, found it

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1 | Love 1


----------



## antinous (Nov 7, 2018)

Venom1080 said:


> Yep.. newish undescribed species. Forget the exact name. Like sp Thai orange or something.
> 
> Yup, found it
> View attachment 291602


'Asian OBT'

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## weibkreux (Nov 7, 2018)

Phormic28 said:


> 'Asian OBT'


Have the same thing in mind. lol

So many hidden jewels in this hobby. Sometimes the prettier, the more elusive they can be.


----------



## Greasylake (Nov 7, 2018)

@cold blood since you like green, you should look into Heteropoda boiei. Not a tarantula, but still really neat.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Teal (Nov 7, 2018)

My 2019 Wish list, in no particular order...

P. subfusca LL
O. phillipinus
G. pulchra
G. rosea
A. minatrix (my birthday is next month if someone wants to get me the AF currently posted in the Classifieds )



mmcg said:


> Chilobrachys sp. electric blue and Poecilotheria subfusca LL were on mine. I have the subfusca and the electric blue is on its way, along with another B.albo.
> 
> I really want a nice new world next.


I desperately want a LL. I snatched up an HL before the restrictions started, but now I have to find someone in California with LL. 



Bierschneeman said:


> 2. orphanaecus phillipinus


I feel like no one else loves this species!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Minty (Nov 7, 2018)

Teal said:


> I desperately want a LL. I snatched up an HL before the restrictions started, but now I have to find someone in California with LL.


Is it not possible for you to pick one up in another state and drive back with it?


----------



## Teal (Nov 7, 2018)

mmcg said:


> Is it not possible for you to pick one up in another state and drive back with it?


I don't think any type of interstate travel is legal? I know with Reticulated pythons, you cannot take them across state lines *at all* (they are governed by a different law... but that is what I am familiar with. )

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Greasylake (Nov 7, 2018)

Teal said:


> I don't think any type of interstate travel is legal?


You can take it across a state border as long as it's not being sold to someone outside of where you left from. So if I left Texas to Oklahoma I could take all the Pokies I wanted, as long I didn't sell any of them.


----------



## Teal (Nov 7, 2018)

Greasylake said:


> You can take it across a state border as long as it's not being sold to someone outside of where you left from. So if I left Texas to Oklahoma I could take all the Pokies I wanted, as long I didn't sell any of them.


Oh really?! If this is true, we'll need to be checking out some out-of-state expos! I'll read over the links again.


----------



## Greasylake (Nov 7, 2018)

Teal said:


> If this is true, we'll need to be checking out some out-of-state expos


If you buy it from another state you can't bring it back to yours. If they gave it to you for free then you could take it, but as long as money changes hands it can't cross borders at all.


----------



## Sarkhan42 (Nov 7, 2018)

I’ve cut down my list a lot in the last year, but I’m still missing:

Hommoeoma chilensis 
Grammostola sp Concepcion 
Pamphobeteus solaris


----------



## Minty (Nov 7, 2018)

Teal said:


> I don't think any type of interstate travel is legal? I know with Reticulated pythons, you cannot take them across state lines *at all* (they are governed by a different law... but that is what I am familiar with. )


How likely are you to be searched?

These new USA state, pokie laws are hilariously stupid.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Teal (Nov 7, 2018)

Greasylake said:


> If you buy it from another state you can't bring it back to yours. If they gave it to you for free then you could take it, but as long as money changes hands it can't cross borders at all.


Okay, that's what I thought.

But if I move to another state, I can bring my Ts with me? We can't do that with the retics. 



mmcg said:


> How likely are you to be searched?
> 
> These new USA state, pokie laws are hilariously stupid.


Hilariously stupid though the laws may be, tarantula smuggling is not what I will go fo prison for if ever I go to prison.


----------



## antinous (Nov 7, 2018)

Teal said:


> I don't think any type of interstate travel is legal? I know with Reticulated pythons, you cannot take them across state lines *at all* (they are governed by a different law... but that is what I am familiar with. )


I thought it was Burmese pythons?


----------



## Greasylake (Nov 7, 2018)

Phormic28 said:


> I thought it was Burmese pythons?


Too much confusion, ban all snakes


----------



## PanzoN88 (Nov 7, 2018)

B. klaasi 
P. pulcher 
C. marshalli
Female C. versicolor 
T. cyaneolum 
H. cafreriana
H. namaquensis 
H. baviana 
P. sp. machala 
C. darlingi 

This is my wishlist for 2019 "so far"


----------



## antinous (Nov 7, 2018)

Greasylake said:


> Too much confusion, ban all snakes


don’t joke like that  lol


----------



## SonsofArachne (Nov 7, 2018)

JamesGSixx said:


> I've always wanted that t! it's funny cause that's a local specie here in the philippines but i can't find anyone that sells them. How much do they sell for there?


It's been a while, but I think I paid $30 for a unsexed sling, $80 for a young sexed female.



Greasylake said:


> If you buy it from another state you can't bring it back to yours. If they gave it to you for free then you could take it, but as long as money changes hands it can't cross borders at all.


I hate these idiotic laws! they make no sense at all.


----------



## Teal (Nov 7, 2018)

Phormic28 said:


> I thought it was Burmese pythons?


Those too. As well as anacondas and African rock pythons.


----------



## 8LeggedLair (Nov 7, 2018)

Venom1080 said:


> Yep.. newish undescribed species. Forget the exact name. Like sp Thai orange or something.
> 
> Yup, found it
> View attachment 291602


Well this has been added to my wishlist b4 the year is out

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Erin Smith (Nov 7, 2018)

Brachypelma Auratum, adult female. Seems simple enough...but I've had a difficult time finding one.


----------



## Dennis Nedry (Nov 7, 2018)

Selenotholus sp. “Kotzman”
Phlogius sarina
Phlogius “Cooktown Goliath” here these have arboreal habits in certain areas where the ground gets too swampy to burrow in
More Phlogius sp. “Pygmy rainforest” wanna try a communal of a mature female and offspring with them


----------



## Inverts4life1 (Nov 7, 2018)

My wishlist is Brachypelma sp........just picked up B. auratum so good start.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Flashback (Nov 8, 2018)

A pink zebra beauty. I don’t have a tarantula yet, but I’m hoping to find one. If not, it seems like a curly hair could be a nice first one. 

Excited to get my first one!


----------



## WildSpider (Nov 8, 2018)

Flashback said:


> A pink zebra beauty. I don’t have a tarantula yet, but I’m hoping to find one. If not, it seems like a curly hair could be a nice first one.
> 
> Excited to get my first one!


Welcome, Flashback ! I haven't had either the Curly Hair (Brachypelma albopilosum) or the Pink Zebra Beauty (I believe you're referring to Eupalaestrus campestratus?) but they're also on my wish list. I've heard these are great starter species, especially the E. campestratus. As for the B. albopilosum, I love Ts (tarantulas) with floof, lol!

Reactions: Lollipop 1


----------



## 8LeggedLair (Nov 8, 2018)

Dennis Nedry said:


> Selenotholus sp. “Kotzman”
> Phlogius sarina
> Phlogius “Cooktown Goliath” here these have arboreal habits in certain areas where the ground gets too swampy to burrow in
> More Phlogius sp. “Pygmy rainforest” wanna try a communal of a mature female and offspring with them


Here you are again... how’d you survive the Dilophosaurus Attack???? Tell me


----------



## ccTroi (Nov 8, 2018)

All Pterinochilus murinus localities
Sericopelma sp. “Santa Catalina”
Theraphosa spp.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 8LeggedLair (Nov 8, 2018)

Flashback said:


> A pink zebra beauty. I don’t have a tarantula yet, but I’m hoping to find one. If not, it seems like a curly hair could be a nice first one.
> 
> Excited to get my first one!


Please do extensive research ( not care sheets ) of the Tarantula you are interested in... please no Old World species because of various reasons... being optimistic i believe you will find the New World you’re looking for...


----------



## Minty (Nov 8, 2018)

Teal said:


> Hilariously stupid though the laws may be, tarantula smuggling is not what I will go fo prison for if ever I go to prison.


Sounds like you could get away with it.


----------



## Potatatas (Nov 8, 2018)

B. boehmei
OBT
And any other slings I can pick up for under a fiver

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dennis Nedry (Nov 8, 2018)

8LeggedLair said:


> Here you are again... how’d you survive the Dilophosaurus Attack???? Tell me


Didn’t

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Teal (Nov 8, 2018)

mmcg said:


> Sounds like you could get away with it.


We'll never know...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Wolfspidurguy (Nov 8, 2018)

most of my list isnt tarantulas but ill still share it

1 Scarites subterraneus

2 Lithobiomorpha

3 bark centipede

4 Scytodidae

5 another mexican red knee i found mine dead yesterday 

and my computer is about to die so ill finish the list later

Reactions: Sad 4


----------



## WildSpider (Nov 8, 2018)

Wolfspidurguy said:


> i found mine dead yesterday


Sorry you lost yours. Hope you find another one soon.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## 0311usmc (Nov 8, 2018)

There are 4 tarantulas that I would really like to have.
P.ornata, P.rufilata, S.calceatum and a T.blondi. By Christmas I should have at least one of them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Cake 1


----------



## nicodimus22 (Nov 10, 2018)

I'm pretty happy with what I have at the moment. I might get a P. cam once my male arboreals pass on.


----------



## Alx Owls (Nov 10, 2018)

Amazon Sapphire T. (Aviculara Diversipes)
Skeleton leg T. (Ephebopus Murinus)

I plan on buying them at the same time from somewhere online (?), but I'm just waiting for a good time. I have 2 slings that I'm looking after right now and I've only been keeping tarantulas for a year.

EDIT: was thinking about purchasing from backwater reptiles but was informed of their terrible reputation.


----------



## Liquifin (Nov 10, 2018)

Alx Owls said:


> Amazon Sapphire T. (Aviculara Diversipes)
> Skeleton leg T. (Ephebopus Murinus)
> 
> I plan on buying them at the same time from Backwater Reptiles, but I'm just waiting for a good time. I have 2 slings that I'm looking after right now and I've only been keeping tarantulas for a year.


Backwater reptiles is the worst place to buy any T. And are known for their horrible reputation.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Greasylake (Nov 10, 2018)

Alx Owls said:


> I plan on buying them at the same time from Backwater Reptiles


I'm going to stop you right there. You might as well order a dead tarantula. Slackwater is literally the worst place you can order from. Please _please_ order from someone else.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Alx Owls (Nov 10, 2018)

Liquifin said:


> Backwater reptiles is the worst place to buy any T. And are known for their horrible reputation.


Damn, really? I wasn't aware. What is wrong with them?


----------



## Alx Owls (Nov 10, 2018)

Greasylake said:


> I'm going to stop you right there. You might as well order a dead tarantula. Slackwater is literally the worst place you can order from. Please _please_ order from someone else.


I had no idea, thank you. What is their issue?


----------



## Liquifin (Nov 10, 2018)

Alx Owls said:


> Damn, really? I wasn't aware. What is wrong with them?


Lousy service, they send people wrong orders, almost a 100% death rate, poor health animals, ETC. These guys are the biggest facade in market history of animals. You could order a T. and end up with somebodies venomous snake someone else ordered

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alx Owls (Nov 10, 2018)

Liquifin said:


> Lousy service, they send people wrong orders, almost a 100% death rate, poor health animals, ETC. These guys are the biggest facade in market history of animals. You could order a T. and end up with somebodies venomous snake someone else ordered


Wow. Sounds like they're severely mismanaged. Thank you for saying something, I only purchased one T from there and I had decent service. But it sounds like that's not a common occurrence.


----------



## SpaceM (Nov 10, 2018)

A couple i'd really like are N.incie and C.marshalli. But i'd also like to find a male to breed with any of my adult females, particually the M.balfouri and A.geniculata.


----------



## DanBsTs (Nov 10, 2018)

I would love a P. murinus dcf but I have only ever seen one person near me selling one and it was way out of my price range and to boot they are out of stock. Might start putting aside moolah just in case one pops up one of these days.


----------



## Bochelly (Nov 10, 2018)

I really want female:

B. klassi
B. schroederi 
B. verdezi
B. baumgarteni  
C. versicolor
A. purpurea
A. minatrix 

And there is more I want, but I doubt I can find them as sexed females!


----------



## jezzy607 (Nov 11, 2018)

C. olivaceum
P. cambridgei
More M. balfouri


----------



## Cherri (Nov 11, 2018)

davus pentaloris
P. Regalis
P. Metallica
T. Blondi 
Versicolor
And a g rosea, really bad. I feel like they're falling out of the hobby and i think they're great pet rocks.


----------



## ComputerDellLI (Nov 12, 2018)

One is already ordered, a 3 1/2'' Chilobrachys fimbriatus female. That will be my last T this year. For 2019, maybe a Selenocosmia/Phlogius


----------



## antinous (Nov 13, 2018)

Venom1080 said:


> Yup, found it
> View attachment 291602


Chilobrachys sp. ‘angry cheeto’

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Venom1080 (Nov 13, 2018)

antinous said:


> Chilobrachys sp. ‘angry cheeto’


i prefer locality names.  
eclectic blue= Khao Sok, caribbean diamond= union island (now T. rasti), etc.


----------



## antinous (Nov 13, 2018)

Venom1080 said:


> i prefer locality names.
> eclectic blue= Khao Sok, caribbean diamond= union island (now T. rasti), etc.


Honestly, it should be like this. One of the reasons why I like some of the Pamphos, but then again ‘solaris’, ‘mascara’and a few others don’t follow this sadly

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Katiekooleyes (Nov 13, 2018)

antinous said:


> Chilobrachys sp. ‘angry cheeto’


I'd say more like a salty mango lol


----------



## Mini8leggedfreak (Nov 13, 2018)

Any euathlus and any avicularia-except A.avic bc I have 6. Probably enough right?


----------



## Venom1080 (Nov 13, 2018)

Mini8leggedfreak said:


> Any euathlus and any avicularia-except A.avic bc I have 6. Probably enough right?


All six morphotypes I assume?


----------



## Aestas (Nov 13, 2018)

T. blondi, sitrmi or apophysis. Sadly, Theraphosas are so damn expensive x___x

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wolfspidurguy (Nov 13, 2018)

WildSpider said:


> Sorry you lost yours. Hope you find another one soon.


Yeah I got it for free at a pet store and to buy me another would be 60$ that I dont have


----------



## antinous (Nov 13, 2018)

Aestas said:


> T. blondi, sitrmi or apophysis. Sadly, Theraphosas are so damn expensive x___x


If I hear another European complainin’ about tarantula prices...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Mini8leggedfreak (Nov 13, 2018)

Venom1080 said:


> All six morphotypes I assume?


Honestly I have no idea. I don’t really get the morphotype thing. I’m just collecting any avic species I can and some close relatives.
Right now I have
A avicularia x6 (1 female(so far)
A Metallica x 1
A variegata x 1 
A sp Columbia x 1 
A sp Peru purple x 2 
A geroldi x 2 
Caribena laeta x 1 
Caribena versicolor x 2 
Y diversipes x 1 
Iridopelma hirsutum x 1 
 Might have left something out, not sure

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WildSpider (Nov 13, 2018)

Wolfspidurguy said:


> Yeah I got it for free at a pet store and to buy me another would be 60$ that I dont have


I get that. Well, maybe someday.


----------



## MikeofBorg (Nov 15, 2018)

JamesGSixx said:


> Been looking for new sp's to add to my collection maybe i could be inspired by your guy's wishlist! here's mine
> 
> 
> A.Geniculata
> ...


Current Collection:
A. geniculata (unsexed sling)
A. chalcodes  (MF)
A. seemani (sub adult male)
A. avicularia (MM)
B. hamorii (suspect female juvie)
C. lividus (MF)
P. rufilata (unsexed sling)

WISH LIST (in no particular order):
A. bicoloratum
B. emelia
C. versicolor
C. elegans
H. gigas
N. tripepii
M. balfouri communal
P. murinus
P. metallica
P. irminia


----------



## grayzone (Nov 23, 2018)

I regrettedly got rid of a bunch of stuff not too long ago so there are a few things im on the hunt for.

I would love another female Psalmo reduncus, a female Avic purpurea, and a male Phormingochilus sp sabah blue on my shelf before the holidays are up and before 2019 hits.


----------



## miamc12321 (Nov 25, 2018)

C versicolor... I really want that floof in my spidey family!
C elegans.  I want another dwarf species.
E campestratus, M balfouri, A purpurea... so many others my husband would never speak to me again!


----------



## antinous (Nov 25, 2018)

miamc12321 said:


> C versicolor... I really want that floof in my spidey family!
> C elegans.  I want another dwarf species.
> E campestratus, M balfouri, A purpurea... so many others my husband would never speak to me again!


Tarantulas and a quiet house? Sounds perfect to me

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## miamc12321 (Nov 25, 2018)

antinous said:


> Tarantulas and a quiet house? Sounds perfect to me


Eh, I like him, though.  Maybe I can bribe, him, though, somehow...


----------



## antinous (Nov 25, 2018)

miamc12321 said:


> Eh, I like him, though.  Maybe I can bribe, him, though, somehow...


You said he’d never talk again, not leave. So he’d still be with you, just silent


----------



## miamc12321 (Nov 25, 2018)

antinous said:


> You said he’d never talk again, not leave. So he’d still be with you, just silent


LOL!  Hey, your right!  Issue solved, then!


----------



## Bierschneeman (Nov 25, 2018)

miamc12321 said:


> LOL!  Hey, your right!  Issue solved, then!


be secretive, or double crossing.my wife is.
just recently my wife approved two new spiders, ,(one also avic. purpurea) the catch, i have to give her what i have been fighting against for ten years.... a plastic Christmas tree.

i took that trade. find what he wants to trade for, and offer. it worked for her. (ten years, and now i have a weakness, funny, she got us into the hobby, almost like it was planned from the beginning........ohh well, if she manipulated me by giving me a new hobby involving invertebrates, ill acquiesce.)


----------



## miamc12321 (Nov 25, 2018)

Bierschneeman said:


> be secretive, or double crossing.my wife is.
> just recently my wife approved two new spiders, ,(one also avic. purpurea) the catch, i have to give her what i have been fighting against for ten years.... a plastic Christmas tree.
> 
> i took that trade. find what he wants to trade for, and offer. it worked for her. (ten years, and now i have a weakness, funny, she got us into the hobby, almost like it was planned from the beginning........ohh well, if she manipulated me by giving me a new hobby involving invertebrates, ill acquiesce.)


I'd take a plastic Christmas tree.  His would be a gaming system.  The newest Xbox one model I'm guessing.  Forget what it's called.  I'd do it, though!  I would!

Edit:  Xbox one X!  Damn near 300 dollars!  Great bribe, I think?


----------



## JAFUENTES (Nov 26, 2018)

i need me a T.blondi female and a H.devmatha female and I'm golden


----------



## TianJuzo (Nov 26, 2018)

Pickin up 2 6.5' T.Stirmi females, And an H.minax soon. Was kicking myself between H.minax and M.Robustum Haha. Id also love to get more balfouri's, but no one sells at a reasonable price nowadays lol.


----------



## Wolfspidurguy (Nov 27, 2018)

my wish list is mostly other inverts but whatever ill still post it.

Tarantulas: Brachypelma hamorii

true spiders: Scytodidae, Oxyopidae, Kukulcania hibernalis, Sparassidae, Argiope aurantia, a female hogna carolinensis for my male, 
Agelenopsis (been looking for them everywhere cant find them outide or for sale :/)


other: Tenodera sinensis, a centipede idk which kind i want yet, Scarites subterraneus,


----------



## ArachnidBoi (Nov 30, 2018)

Not technically a tarantula, but Calisoga longitarsus. (it's a nemesiid) I might be able to collect one or two when I'm in California next year. (which seems to be the only way to get them as there are none for sale)


----------



## The Seraph (Dec 2, 2018)

Caribena versicolor. I have been meaning to get into arboreals, and they just look so beautiful as slings.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Katiekooleyes (Dec 2, 2018)

After careful consideration, I'm aiming for a _psalmopoeus cambridgei. _I'm aiming to add it to my small, yet growing collection (I have 1 T atm lol) shortly after Xmas. Santa's going to bring me a new enclosure and everything I need for a nice setup for the new year

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MetalMan2004 (Dec 2, 2018)

Well since it’s a wishlist... the rest of the Psalmos (I have irminia, cambridgei, pulcher and victori.  The other half of the genus isn’t too much to ask for is it?), I mira has really caught my eye as well.  I’d also like to add extra room to my wishlist as well because I’m out of it....  The only true spider that I really want is H davidbowie (thanks @Greasylake for putting the bug in my ear).  I could go on but that’s a good start.


----------



## EtienneN (Dec 2, 2018)

I'm gonna have to start hiding spiders from my mother... But if I got more I'd say a good C. cyaneopubescens or some kind of avicularia. Almost got the GBB last month had it not been for the H. pulchripes and G. pulchra that were on sale. If I ever get my own place, I'd like a T. stirmi.


----------



## RezonantVoid (Dec 8, 2018)

On Jan 1st this year I certainly never pictured myself having the massive variety of invertebrates I have now 12 months later. What I found particularly enjoyable were a few smaller additions like my golden wishbones and curtain webs.
Owning some of the deadliest spiders on the planet has been particularly humbling and enjoyable, it is a weighty responsibility that you should never get into just to show off to other keepers. 1 mistake when dealing with Hadronyche or Atrax sp could be deadly, but once again I never thought I'd be owning them and loving them.
Here's a few of my year highlights















Anyway, my massive progress in the hobby this year leave little room for additions next year. My number one goal is now to find the largest, awesomest, fiercest, rarest of the wishbone spiders, Xiamatus Magnificus (I have some photos below, full credit to Robert Whyte for these fantastic photos). That would be the icing on the cake for my collection and I would be so happy to have one. I would also welcome M.Occatoria, H.Infensa and H.Formidabilis. For tarantulas I'd definitely love Phlogius Sarina
So, what about everyone else? I'm sure there's plenty of amazing species out there you're all desperate to get your hands on. Perhaps you are on a mission to convince your parents that spiders are actually friends! Or maybe just sit back and admire what you have for a while. Have any planned nature adventures? I thought it would be a nice idea to share everyone's plans for next year. Use this a checklist to come back and tick off! So let's hear it all!
Here's the X.Magnificus (once again, I take no credit for these photos by Robert Whyte)

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## PrimalxTyrantula (Dec 8, 2018)

Really want to get a
 p.metallica
G.pulchra

Havent decided on t.stirmi or blondi yet but those are the ones im searching for

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## The Seraph (Dec 8, 2018)

Most likely I will get C. Versicolor. I have really fallen in love with them, especially the slings.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RezonantVoid (Dec 8, 2018)

The Seraph said:


> Most likely I will get C. Versicolor. I have really fallen in love with them, especially the slings.


Versi are definitely a species I'm jealous that I can't get. Who doesn't love a shiny pink floof ball!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DanBsTs (Dec 8, 2018)

I think I would like to get more into avics,ybyrapora, etc.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RezonantVoid (Dec 8, 2018)

DanBsTs said:


> I think I would like to get more into avics,ybyrapora, etc.


I've seen some of the different colour morphs for them they are pretty awesome


----------



## DanBsTs (Dec 8, 2018)

RezonantVoid said:


> I've seen some of the different colour morphs for them they are pretty awesome


Agreed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Theneil (Dec 8, 2018)

i would like to get some success out of my breeding projects!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RezonantVoid (Dec 8, 2018)

Theneil said:


> i would like to get some success out of my breeding projects!


That'd be awesome! Let us know how they go. I've got some Phlogius I'm planning to pair again later in the month so it will be cool to have some slings next year as well


----------



## Theneil (Dec 8, 2018)

RezonantVoid said:


> That'd be awesome! Let us know how they go. I've got some Phlogius I'm planning to pair again later in the month so it will be cool to have some slings next year as well



I definitely will.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SDCustom78 (Dec 8, 2018)

I'm going to start getting into terrestrials/fossorials this year. The only ones I currently own were freebies from other purchases being A. seemanni and N. incei. My collection is ALL arboreal so it will be a nice change. Ephebopus genus comes to mind but i'll have to wait till spring for better shipping weather though. I'd like to get a mature female A. avicularia for my male who matured out about a month ago as well before the inevitable happens, hoping he lasts till i can get one shipped when the weathers warmer.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RezonantVoid (Dec 8, 2018)

SDCustom78 said:


> I'm going to start getting into terrestrials/fossorials this year. The only ones I currently own were freebies from other purchases being A. seemanni and N. incei. My collection is ALL arboreal so it will be a nice change. Ephebopus genus comes to mind but i'll have to wait till spring for better shipping weather though. I'd like to get a mature female A. avicularia for my male who matured out about a month ago as well before the inevitable happens, hoping he lasts till i can get one shipped when the weathers warmer.


Sounds like a plan! I just wish we had arboureals in Australia that weren't rediculously rare and happen to be the deadliest spiders on earth. Makes it kinda hard to find someone willing to catch and sell them

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Greasylake (Dec 8, 2018)

I don't make plans really. My additions are usually dependent on when I find a good deal for something. That said, I would like some Pamphos and Pseudoclamoris.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Polenth (Dec 8, 2018)

Mainly trying to persuade the resident arachnophobe that a spider they never see in my room will not emit negative spider energy that creates a noticeable aura of spiderness in the house. If I manage that, I'm interested in species from cooler climates. I've got into the whole temperate/highlands/cool microclimate thing with my animals in recent times.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sarkhan42 (Dec 8, 2018)

While I've got a list of inverts that I want to pick up, what I'm most excited about is a Natural history study abroad to Costa Rica I have scheduled in the Spring. Hoping to see some amazing inverts during my time there!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Teal (Dec 8, 2018)

I'd love to add pretty much any species we don't already have. I'm really hoping for good news from folks we have sent mature males to for 50/50s, and hoping my paired girls lay for us. 

As for adventures... We'd like to get out to Arizona again to go herping.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## RezonantVoid (Dec 8, 2018)

Everyone has some pretty awesome stuff lined up!
One little thing I forgot to mention is I'd love to log flipping around this place called Mt. Tambourine, I have found so many primitives there and I reckon there's a chance of finding Xiamatus Rubifrons there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WolfSoon (Dec 8, 2018)

I sent out a few mature male Ts, so hopefully I’ll get a few slings of C. versicolor, D. diamantinensis, and A. metallica. 

Other than that I’d most like to get Citharacanthus cyaneus and Theraphosinae sp Panama.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## EtienneN (Dec 8, 2018)

I’d really like a couple of flashy rainbow ones, like C. Cyaneopubescens, D diamentianensis or A. moorea. Also an avic avic. Part of me also wants an OBT and an A. geniculata. We shall see what I can fenagle from the spider goddess aka my mother. She has said she wants no more spiders in the house but she said no more Ts three tarantulas ago. I really think she’ll stop caring again once she adjusts to the new spiders I got.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## lostbrane (Dec 8, 2018)

A lot of this is far off, but I'm thinking late next year I'll try my hand at pairing. Got some true spiders I'm looking into (Latrodectus hesperus and H. insignis. I really wish I could get some Australian trapdoors but I don't think that's likely.). I think I'm also going to do bulk orders instead of buying piecemeal for any further t's. I also hope to get a S. polymorpha at some point next year as well.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RezonantVoid (Dec 8, 2018)

lostbrane said:


> A lot of this is far off, but I'm thinking late next year I'll try my hand at pairing. Got some true spiders I'm looking into (Latrodectus hesperus and H. insignis. I really wish I could get some Australian trapdoors but I don't think that's likely.). I think I'm also going to do bulk orders instead of buying piecemeal for any further t's. I also hope to get a S. polymorpha at some point next year as well.


I'm amazed H.Insignis is available outside our borders, but yea for trap-doors Australia is the place to go. I have at least a few true spider breeding plans for Hadronyche Valida, Macquariensis and hopefully Infensa, as well as Missulena Bradleyi and hoping for Occatoria. A few Arbanitis sp. as well.
Best of luck!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## FinnMosin (Dec 9, 2018)

Have a few Phormingochilus everetti on the way. I an enthralled by these Asian “bird spiders”. I have every intention of getting even deeper than I have been into the subfamily Ornithoctoninae. 

Aside from that, setting up breeding and collecting more of a few of my favorite genera, including Psalmopoeus and Tapinauchenius. 

And well, I guess i’d Like a few more species of Aphonopelma. 

These are the highest on my radar this coming year.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Serpyderpy (Dec 9, 2018)

Really it's only Cyriocosmus elegans I'm gunning for. I'm sure in spring when most orders open up there will be at least one avaliable somewhere, I just can't seem to find any at the moment!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RezonantVoid (Dec 9, 2018)

Serpyderpy said:


> Really it's only Cyriocosmus elegans I'm gunning for. I'm sure in spring when most orders open up there will be at least one avaliable somewhere, I just can't seem to find any at the moment!


Elegans are absolutely adorable, 99% cure rate for arachnophobia I reckon. I hate it when you see recent photos of a species like everywhere, but they are never available! M.Occatoria over here is like that


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Dec 9, 2018)

More Psalmopoeus victori slings (mine turned out to be a dude)
I'll probably try my hand at breeding Caribena versicolor
Augacephalus breyeri/ezendami
Ceratogyrus meridionalis
Harpactira pulchripes
Another Chilobrachys
Brachypelma smithi female
A Dolichothele diamantinensis to replace my MM
Cyriocosmus leetzi

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Marika (Dec 9, 2018)

E. campestratus, T. cyaneolum and Grammostola sp. Concepcion are on my wishlist. Maybe a B. albopilosum. And _maybe_ a true spider, don't what species yet.


----------



## CJJon (Dec 9, 2018)

Caribena versicolor
There is a show coming up next month and I am hoping to score a juvie female.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RezonantVoid (Dec 9, 2018)

The Grym Reaper said:


> More Psalmopoeus victori slings (mine turned out to be a dude)
> I'll probably try my hand at breeding Caribena versicolor
> Augacephalus breyeri/ezendami
> Ceratogyrus meridionalis
> ...


Chilobrachys has to be my favourite overseas genus so I definitely encourage you to get more!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ArachnidBoi (Dec 9, 2018)

G. gosoga, C. longitarsis, and I. hirsutum.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Dec 9, 2018)

RezonantVoid said:


> Chilobrachys has to be my favourite overseas genus so I definitely encourage you to get more!


I originally had no intention of getting one but I got my huahini as a surprise freebie and I actually quite like her (even if she does occasionally try to sketch me out by doing a runner) so I might pick up a fimbriatus or dyscolus "black/blue" or just maybe an sp. "electric blue"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rigor Mortis (Dec 9, 2018)

Since I only have room for one other T right now I think I'm just going to go classic and get my hands on a B. hamorii if I can!

Edit: And now after mulling over some husbandry videos I'm obsessed with N. chromatus. So maybe one of those too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rittdk01 (Dec 9, 2018)

I’m going to subtract about 20 lol.  Seriously, nothing new for a few years.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PanzoN88 (Dec 9, 2018)

I make a list of ten realistic purchases that changes over time. But the species that have been on my list for a while are:

C. marshalli 
C. darlingi 
B. klaasi 
B. albiceps 
H. namaquensis 
H. cafreriana 
P. sp. machala 
T. stirmi 
P. irminia 

This part of the list hasn't changed much, the tenth spot changes often, right now it is B. Boehmei. That is my short list for additions I plan to get in 2019, however you all know where planning gets you: more additions than you have listed.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## antinous (Dec 9, 2018)

I’d like to get a _Theraphosa_ for sure, possibly some more Pamphos and Phormics, but I’d like for the ones I have to grow a bit. Depending on price, possibly a _P_. _nigricolor_ and _insignis_ as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Venom1080 (Dec 9, 2018)

Phormingochilus carpenteri. Poecilotheria smithi, hanumavilasumica, Formosa, fasciata.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Galaxyblues (Dec 9, 2018)

RezonantVoid said:


> On Jan 1st this year I certainly never pictured myself having the massive variety of invertebrates I have now 12 months later. What I found particularly enjoyable were a few smaller additions like my golden wishbones and curtain webs.
> Owning some of the deadliest spiders on the planet has been particularly humbling and enjoyable, it is a weighty responsibility that you should never get into just to show off to other keepers. 1 mistake when dealing with Hadronyche or Atrax sp could be deadly, but once again I never thought I'd be owning them and loving them.
> Here's a few of my year highlights
> 
> ...


You know what could be another great add? A Brazilian blue.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antinous (Dec 9, 2018)

Venom1080 said:


> Phormingochilus carpenteri. Poecilotheria smithi, hanumavilasumica, Formosa, fasciata.


Actually might be getting some Pokies next year, planning a trip to the motherland and if I’m able to see some in the wild, it might just convince me to keep some lol. that and the ones on  your IG are gorgeous

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## Galaxyblues (Dec 9, 2018)

Well I suppose there are worse things as a t lover to live in Australia!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## gottarantulas (Dec 10, 2018)

Collecting every available species of Pokies, Chilobrachys and baboons.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## RezonantVoid (Dec 10, 2018)

Galaxyblues said:


> You know what could be another great add? A Brazilian blue.


I'd love to if Australia would let me have them


----------



## RezonantVoid (Dec 10, 2018)

I'm actually going in a trip to Yellowstone national Park next year, I would absolutely love to see a wild tarantula there but not sure if there's any around. Can anyone confirm if there are any T's in that area?


----------



## Mirandarachnid (Dec 10, 2018)

RezonantVoid said:


> I'm actually going in a trip to Yellowstone national Park next year, I would absolutely love to see a wild tarantula there but not sure if there's any around. Can anyone confirm if there are any T's in that area?


Let's ask Google!

https://zookeys.pensoft.net/article/6264/list/6/

Doesn't look like it.

I'm thinking..
C. versicolor 
P. irminia
More Nhandu 
P. muticus
And some ANTS

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antinous (Dec 10, 2018)

RezonantVoid said:


> I'm actually going in a trip to Yellowstone national Park next year, I would absolutely love to see a wild tarantula there but not sure if there's any around. Can anyone confirm if there are any T's in that area?


I’d be careful searching around in National Parks, seeing one is alright, but actively flipping stones/rocks/etc. can land you in some hot water.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## RezonantVoid (Dec 10, 2018)

antinous said:


> I’d be careful searching around in National Parks, seeing one is alright, but actively flipping stones/rocks/etc. can land you in some hot water.


I wasn't planning on it but it's good info I'll keep in mind. Thank you!


----------



## Theneil (Dec 10, 2018)

antinous said:


> I’d be careful searching around in National Parks, seeing one is alright, but actively flipping stones/rocks/etc. can land you in some hot water.


Quite litetally if its in yellowstone.  LOL.  Seriously don't wander off.  Falling through the ground into boiling water seems like a miserable way to go...

Yellow stone is pretty awesome though.  i haven't gone since elementary school but all the formations are just amazing.  Old faithful is a little overated IMO but still cool.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dennis Nedry (Dec 10, 2018)

Would love some more tarantulas. Specifically Phlogius sarina and Selenotholus sp “kotzman”. Already looking at getting some more centipedes, most of the WA or NT colour forms of Scolopendra morsitans and any of the few yellow patternless forms of E. rubripes would be awesome but unlikely. Would love some of the blue legged red S. morsitans though. Would also like some of the Arbanitis sp, there’s one in the Canberra botanic gardens that is apparently mostly arboreal and burrows into fern tree trunks



RezonantVoid said:


> ATTACH=full]294148[/ATTACH]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Think I’ll add one of those to the list

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RezonantVoid (Dec 10, 2018)

Dennis Nedry said:


> Would love some more tarantulas. Specifically Phlogius sarina and Selenotholus sp “kotzman”. Already looking at getting some more centipedes, most of the WA or NT colour forms of Scolopendra morsitans and any of the few yellow patternless forms of E. rubripes would be awesome but unlikely. Would love some of the blue legged red S. morsitans though. Would also like some of the Arbanitis sp, there’s one in the Canberra botanic gardens that is apparently mostly arboreal and burrows into fern tree trunks
> 
> 
> Think I’ll add one of those to the list


I've got plenty of Arbanitis if you want any, as well as 6 gravid females from the Northern rivers, I also know a breeder for blue leg form of S.Morsitans.

I'm very curious about this tree fern burrowing one, I'm collecting a tube building species this Sunday but semi arboreal is pretty cool


----------



## Dennis Nedry (Dec 10, 2018)

RezonantVoid said:


> I've got plenty of Arbanitis if you want any, as well as 6 gravid females from the Northern rivers, I also know a breeder for blue leg form of S.Morsitans.
> 
> I'm very curious about this tree fern burrowing one, I'm collecting a tube building species this Sunday but semi arboreal is pretty cool


I’d have to wait till next year to get anything. I’m out in WA and a long way from home. The Arbanitis I’m talking about are only really found in the botanical gardens in Canberra in tree ferns, but the tree ferns aren’t from the area so it’s a bit of a mystery as to where they’re from


----------



## RezonantVoid (Dec 10, 2018)

Dennis Nedry said:


> I’d have to wait till next year to get anything. I’m out in WA and a long way from home. The Arbanitis I’m talking about are only really found in the botanical gardens in Canberra in tree ferns, but the tree ferns aren’t from the area so it’s a bit of a mystery as to where they’re from


All the Arbanitis I come across are endemic to very small colonies that seem to make do with whatever environment they have, so the concentration doesn't surprise me. It may be that the ferns are similar to their original preferred habitat. Very interesting, let us know how you go and I'd be 100% interested in one if you got a couple

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dennis Nedry (Dec 10, 2018)

RezonantVoid said:


> All the Arbanitis I come across are endemic to very small colonies that seem to make do with whatever environment they have, so the concentration doesn't surprise me. It may be that the ferns are similar to their original preferred habitat. Very interesting, let us know how you go and I'd be 100% interested in one if you got a couple


I hope I can get some. Only seen them on Facebook so far and none for sale yet


----------



## RepublicofTexas81 (Dec 10, 2018)

I am hoping actual get my first tarantula(s) in 2019.  Looking to start with _A. hentzi_, and possibly some of the other NW terrestrials.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rigor Mortis (Dec 10, 2018)

RepublicofTexas81 said:


> I am hoping actual get my first tarantula(s) in 2019.  Looking to start with _A. hentzi_, and possibly some of the other NW terrestrials.


As an Oklahoman and a lover of the Aphonopelma genus I wholeheartedly support this!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RepublicofTexas81 (Dec 10, 2018)

Rigor Mortis said:


> As an Oklahoman and a lover of the Aphonopelma genus I wholeheartedly support this!


That is part of the reason I elected to go that route.  I grew up in eastern New Mexico and west Texas, so I've been around them all my life.  Had one walk up on us one time that stopped near the toe of my boot and sat there tapping one of his front feet on it for about five minutes before he turned around and walked off again.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rigor Mortis (Dec 10, 2018)

RepublicofTexas81 said:


> That is part of the reason I elected to go that route.  I grew up in eastern New Mexico and west Texas, so I've been around them all my life.  Had one walk up on us one time that stopped near the toe of my boot and sat there tapping one of his front feet on it for about five minutes before he turned around and walked off again.


Sounds like a perfect reason to get one! A coworker of mine had one crawl up the broomstick she was holding. Wild Ts are fun little things. I'll definitely have to pick up a hentzi one of these days, they are also on my wish list but some others take precedence.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Minty (Dec 10, 2018)

A while ago, I posted a thread asking for suggestions, so I've got that bookmarked and am going to pick up a few of the suggestions that people were kind enough to make.

From that thread, I like the look and sound of Idiothele mira, Ceratogyrus marshalli, or Neoholothele incei.

I want a female C.cyanepubescens. I have two MMs.

Either a N.chromatus or an A.geniculata. People seem to rate them pretty highly.

I was planning to get a H maculata next month, but I think I'd like another species of Poecilotheria, first.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RezonantVoid (Dec 11, 2018)

Can I just say everyone has some amazing things lined up


----------



## Galaxyblues (Dec 11, 2018)

I’m shooting for a Lasiodora parahybaba and a p. Metallica

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Danny5ohh (Dec 12, 2018)

I would love to get my hands on an H. Maculata and some Pokies. But so hard to find any around my neck of the woods.


----------



## Tashmonster (Dec 14, 2018)

RezonantVoid said:


> Chilobrachys has to be my favourite overseas genus so I definitely encourage you to get more!


So is mine! I’m looking forward to get more available chilos in my place. They are unpredictable; quite flighty and bitey but beautiful.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Torech Ungol (Dec 14, 2018)

Rigor Mortis said:


> As an Oklahoman and a lover of the Aphonopelma genus I wholeheartedly support this!


I, too, am both of these things, so I agree. That said, don't get a sling. Seriously, they don't know what "growth" is.

As for what I want to get, I'd first need my financial situation to stabilize, and for some looming personal issues to resolve. Then, it would just need to meet the following criteria:
1) Is it a New World?
2) Is it not arboreal  (don't know why, but I have no interest in arboreals)?
3) Is it a species I don't have?
If the answer to those questions is yes, and I can get it at a decent cost, and I can still take proper care of my current charges, then it's on the wishlist.


----------



## Minty (Dec 19, 2018)

RezonantVoid said:


> Versi are definitely a species I'm jealous that I can't get. Who doesn't love a shiny pink floof ball!


Move to Europe.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RezonantVoid (Dec 19, 2018)

Minty said:


> Move to Europe.


And miss out on all my true spider primitives? As fun as versi would be, I think I like my giant gold trapdoors


----------



## Minty (Dec 19, 2018)

RezonantVoid said:


> And miss out on all my true spider primitives? As fun as versi would be, I think I like my giant gold trapdoors


Bring them with you, preferably breeding pairs, then sell me the slings.


----------



## RezonantVoid (Dec 19, 2018)

Minty said:


> Bring them with you, preferably breeding pairs, then sell me the slings.


I would absolutely love to, the Aussie government not so much lol


----------



## CrazyDane (Mar 4, 2019)

My list
Lasiodora parahybana 
Ephebopus murinus 
Xenesthis immanis  
Chilobrachys sp electric blue 
Thrigmopoeus psychedelicus 
Xenesthis sp blue 
Monocentropus balfouri 
Harpactira pulchripes 
Pamphobeteus sp solaris 
Pamphobeteus sp machalla 
Pamphobeteus platyomma 
Pamphobeteus ornatus 
Phormingochilus sp sabah blue
Theraphosa apophysis 
Theraphosa blondi  
Theraphosa stirmi


----------



## extrovertinvert (Mar 4, 2019)

I'm just getting started but I think I would like to complete my BrachyDEX.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Liquifin (Mar 4, 2019)

Already got most of my dream T.'s, but here is the last 2 I really want:
Chilobrachys sp. electric blue
Harapactira pulchripes

Everything else on my list previously is either that I already have it or lost interest in.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vanisher (Mar 4, 2019)

Phormictopus atrichomatus
Phormictopus cancerides
Pterinochilus murinus dcf Kigoma

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jrh3 (Mar 4, 2019)

I plan to get more Brachypelma and A few Acanthoscurria species. Hopefully breeders will have good deals this spring when shipping weather warms up a bit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CrazyDane (Mar 4, 2019)

jrh3 said:


> I plan to get more Brachypelma and A few Acanthoscurria species. Hopefully breeders will have good deals this spring when shipping weather warms up a bit.


i have this order as soon they can send it
Cyriopagopus lividus (1.5cm) - Cobalt Blue Tarantula

Pterinochilus murinus Usambara (1.5cm, 4cm) – OBT -


----------



## draconisj4 (Mar 4, 2019)

I'm just planning on getting a couple of Iridopelma hirsutum slings and another Ceratogyrus marshalli.


----------



## jezzy607 (Mar 4, 2019)

At least 3 B. klaasi
3 more B hamorii
Maybe more C. olivaceum
Maybe one of the other color morphs of P. murinus
Maybe 3 S. (or P.) crassipes
Maybe more P. muticus
Maybe more H. laticeps
Maybe more N. incei

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CommanderBacon (Mar 4, 2019)

Homoeomma chilensis
Paraphysa scrofa
Cyriocosmus ritae
Theraphosinae sp. Panama

And mayyyybeeee a Psalmopoeus pulcher if I can make some room.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SonsofArachne (Mar 4, 2019)

CommanderBacon said:


> And mayyyybeeee a Psalmopoeus pulcher if I can make some room.


These are pretty cool, seem to be less light-phobic than P. irminia. At least mine are.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CommanderBacon (Mar 4, 2019)

SonsofArachne said:


> These are pretty cool, seem to be less light-phobic than P. irminia. At least mine are.


It's definitely not my usual - maybe more like something my demonic alternate would be into. It looks like an extra on My Little Pony, but they're just so_ fluffy_, and the colors-!


----------



## Ungoliant (Mar 5, 2019)

I merged three similar threads.  Carry on!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## weibkreux (Mar 5, 2019)

Changed my wish list for this year. Now on the look-out for the ff:

- L. klugi
- H. minax
- L. sp Borneo black
- A. chacoana (getting one this month)

Need to slow down with buying but there's just too many beautiful tarantulas out there. Poor wallet. (And space getting crowded too.)


----------



## Clareesi (Mar 9, 2019)

So I'm out to find juvies or adults of 2 fairly common T's.

-Grammostola pulchripes
- Aphonopelma Hentzi 
A.Hentzi has a lot of nostalgia for me. When I was about 11 I caught one while out feeding chickens. I had it for like 2 weeks before I let it go, mostly because it terrified my mom.  They're indigenous to my area and I'd love to have one. 
 G.pulchripes is just cool.  No sappy story attached. I just like em.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SonsofArachne (Mar 9, 2019)

Clareesi said:


> So I'm out to find juvies or adults of 2 fairly common T's.
> 
> - Aphonopelma Hentzi


juvie or adult is definitely the way to go with this species - I got a sling as a freebie a year ago, It has grown maybe an 1/8 inch in that time

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## ghostly (Mar 9, 2019)

2019 is going to be MY year tarantula-wise. At least I hope so lmao.
I'm going to graduate and start a new job in July and if everything goes according to plan I'm going to celebrate by placing my dream tarantula order:

Brachypelma emilia (the Brachy I've always wanted and never had and that's STILL missing from my collection and aaaaah they're so beautiful)
Poecilotheria rufilata (the green pokieeeeee)
Grammostola pulchra (I finally need one of those expensive black labradoodles, I need to stop putting it off)
Idiothele mira 
Ephebopus cyanognathus
at least 2-3 more Avicularia/Ybyrapora/Caribena species  (I have a C. versi juvenile and an A. metallica sling and they're amazing spiders, I need moreeeeeee)
and my absolute dream species of all time: Megaphobema mesomelas (... i probably won't get one of those, but let a girl dream)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sourpatchkid (Mar 11, 2019)

3-4 P. Regalis or P. Ornata slings 
I find all pokies fascinating, maybe its their colors


----------



## Wesley Barnum (Mar 11, 2019)

Brachy. smithi (ex annitha), chilobrachys sp. electric blue, lampropelma violaceopes, and cyriopagopus doriae.  I doubt I'll get most of these, but I'm hoping to at least get a b. smithi and a c. electric blue.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wesley Barnum (Mar 11, 2019)

Wesley Barnum said:


> cyriopagopus doriae.


scratch that, I meant C. Albostriatus.


----------



## Minty (Mar 12, 2019)

I've got three C.cyaneopubescens slings on the way, in the hope of finally getting a female. 

After these arrive, I might be done for a month or so. Save my money for the BTS.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SteveIDDQD (Mar 12, 2019)

I've got too many juveniles at the moment, so I'm going to let them grow and see how may are male before buying any more.  I'd think I'd like a poki and a avic at some point, only have one arborial at the moment (P.irminia), but generally I'm happy with the amount and mix I have.
One thing I want to sort this year is a nice sturdy book shelf in the corner of the dining room, with a nice plexiglass door, to keep all my T enclosures in.  They're on a very old book case in the spare room upstairs right now, where they are a bit out of the way.  Also assuming the T.blondi and LP will need a shelf each towards the end of the year!  Would like to make some enclosures myself too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Minty (Mar 19, 2019)

_Phormictopus sp. Dominican purple _has been added to my wish list. Going to order one next week.


----------



## nicodimus22 (Mar 19, 2019)

Have some interest in:

A. geniculata
B. hamorii
G. porteri
B. cabocla
S. rubronitens
P. sp purple

Dunno if I'll get all of them, but at least 4 I think.


----------



## SavageCritter (Mar 19, 2019)

a bunch of Cyriocosmus, they're so cute!
Avicularia purpurea
Avicularia minatrix 
Psalmopoeus pulcher
Psalmopoeus victorii
Pamphobeteus sp. platyomma

I'm getting into Old Worlds this year, but there are still so many New World cuties to get to know

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hoops71 (Mar 19, 2019)

Very nearly finished my collection....but still on the lookout for some Hapalopus Triseriatus and B auratum. Must.....stop.....buying.....tarantulas.... * bangs head on desk *


----------



## SonsofArachne (Mar 19, 2019)

Hoops71 said:


> Must.....keep.....buying.....tarantulas....


Corrected that for ya

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Hoops71 (Mar 19, 2019)

SonsofArachne said:


> Corrected that for ya

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Minty (Mar 19, 2019)

Hoops71 said:


> Very nearly finished my collection....


https://goo.gl/images/SK3mTv

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## weibkreux (Mar 19, 2019)

How do you stop buying? Please advice. I need help.

Reactions: Lollipop 2 | Cake 1


----------



## SavageCritter (Mar 19, 2019)

If nothing else, eventually you run out of space... And money... And friends willing to visit you at home...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## PanzoN88 (Mar 19, 2019)

SavageCritter said:


> If nothing else, eventually you run out of space... And money... And friends willing to visit you at home...


Wouldn't the last part of your statement be a plus though?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SavageCritter (Mar 19, 2019)

Depends on whether you like to be kept communally, I suppose

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## weibkreux (Mar 19, 2019)

SavageCritter said:


> If nothing else, eventually you run out of space... And money... And friends willing to visit you at home...


My friends like watching me feed my Ts, though nobody wants to come close and most of them are surprised by how fast they can move. Space is the real issue. And money. Must. Resist. Temptation.


----------



## Killertut (Mar 21, 2019)

3 months into 2019 and i still haven't found a B. baumgartenii


----------



## Minty (Mar 21, 2019)

Killertut said:


> 3 months into 2019 and i still haven't found a B. baumgartenii


Are there any exhibitions close enough to you? You might have better luck there.


----------



## Killertut (Mar 21, 2019)

Minty said:


> Are there any exhibitions close enough to you? You might have better luck there.


not really. and i am working on a lot of weekends...

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## SonsofArachne (Mar 21, 2019)

SavageCritter said:


> Depends on whether you like to be kept communally, I suppose


I am not a M. balfouri

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Minty (Mar 21, 2019)

Killertut said:


> not really. and i am working on a lot of weekends...


That's unfortunate, I hope you manage to find one for sale soon. If I notice any being sold I'll try to remember to alert you.

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## Goopyguy56 (Mar 22, 2019)

I would honestly be happy with a just a female p cam. Bought 2 as slings and both turned out male. Has become my favorite species. Otherwise, any non cancerides phormictopus

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Keskinen (Mar 23, 2019)

My wish list... I'd take anything... but my wife says no more... I only have 6 currently  3 slings, 2 juvie and 1 adult

Maybe I can sneak in some dwarf tarantulas into the house..  maybe she wont notice since they'd be in small containers... and dont need a lot of space when full grown. So easier to hide...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Minty (Mar 23, 2019)

Keskinen said:


> My wish list... I'd take anything... but my wife says no more... I only have 6 currently  3 slings, 2 juvie and 1 adult
> 
> Maybe I can sneak in some dwarf tarantulas into the house..  maybe she wont notice since they'd be in small containers... and dont need a lot of space when full grown. So easier to hide...


Just buy them, even a T stirmi takes up little room in comparison to other pets.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## korlash091 (Mar 23, 2019)

GBB

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rigor Mortis (Mar 23, 2019)

I'd still saw an arm off for a female B. hamorii.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SonsofArachne (Mar 23, 2019)

Rigor Mortis said:


> I'd still saw an arm off for a female B. hamorii.


Seems a bit extreme, but I'm in the market for a arm (science experiment - need body parts and Tesla coils) so if I find a female B. hamorii I'll let you know. Have a saw ready!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Hoxter (Mar 23, 2019)

Eupalaestrus campestratus and Aphonopelma chalcodes for now.
Except those two, I want to start preparing for OWs around the end of the year.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ellenantula (Mar 23, 2019)

I'm still wishing for a Lampropelma violaceopes -- my dream T.  Just not sure I'm ready.  My thinking if is if I don't feel ready... I am not.  lol
I got shied away after watching a few youtube L violaceopes escape videos.  OBT escapes? Meh -- just wait and cup 'em when they stop running. 
But L violaceopes escapes?  Sheesh, you can hear their pounding feet as they run.  

But a Singapore Blue was the original dream T that made get into the hobby (well, and also to overcome arachnophobia).

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## SonsofArachne (Mar 23, 2019)

Ellenantula said:


> Lampropelma violaceopes


I have one - one of the biggest pet holes I own. But during the handful of times I've seen her she was beautiful,

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Minty (Mar 24, 2019)

Ellenantula said:


> I'm still wishing for a Lampropelma violaceopes -- my dream T.  Just not sure I'm ready.  My thinking if is if I don't feel ready... I am not.  lol
> I got shied away after watching a few youtube L violaceopes escape videos.  OBT escapes? Meh -- just wait and cup 'em when they stop running.
> But L violaceopes escapes?  Sheesh, you can hear their pounding feet as they run.
> 
> But a Singapore Blue was the original dream T that made get into the hobby (well, and also to overcome arachnophobia).





My favourite species. Mine is named LKY.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 2


----------



## Derivative (Mar 25, 2019)

My goal is to have all these species by 2035.
Acanthoscurria Brocklehursti

Acanthoscurria Geniculata

Aphonopelma Chalcodes B

Aphonopelma Marxi

Aphonopelma Mooreae B

Avicularia Azuraklaasi

Avicularia Purpurea B

Avicularia Variegata

Avicularia Sp. Peru Purple

Brachypelma Emilia B

Caribena Versicolor

Chromatopelma Cyaneopubescens

Chilobrachys Sp. Electric Blue

Cyriopagopus Lividus

Cyriopagopus Lividus Emerald Green B

Eucratoscelus Pachypus

Ephebopus Murinus

Grammostola Grossa B

Grammostola Rosea

Grammostola Pulchra

Hapoclastus Devamantha B

Harpactira Pulchripe

Hysterocrates Gigas

Idiothele Mira

Lampropelma Violaceopes

Lampropelma Nigerrimum

Lasiodora Klugi

Lasiodora Parahybana

Monocentropus Balfouri B

Nhandu Chromatus

Nhandu Tripeppi

Omothymus Schioedti B

Pamphobeteus Antinous

Pamphobeteus Sp. Arana Pollito B

Phormingochilus Carpenteri B

Phormingochilus Everetti

Phormingochilus Rufus

Phormingochilus Sp. Sabah Blue B

Poecilotheria Rufilata B

Poecilotheria Mettalica

Poecilotheria Subfusca

Psednocnemis Brachyramosa B

Pterinopelma Sazimai

Pterinochilus Murinus

Pelinobius Muticus B

Phlogius Crassipes B

Phlogius Sp. Goliath B

Phormictopus Auratus

Phormictopus Sp. Purple

Psalmopoeus Irminia

Sahydroaraneus Raja B

Tapinauchenius Violaceus

Theraphosa Stirmi

Theraphosa Apophysis B

Theraphosa Blondi B

Xenesthis Monstrosa B

Xenesthis Immanis

Ybyrapora Diversipes


Also the B stands for species I want to breed.

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Rigor Mortis (Mar 27, 2019)

SonsofArachne said:


> Seems a bit extreme, but I'm in the market for a arm (science experiment - need body parts and Tesla coils) so if I find a female B. hamorii I'll let you know. Have a saw ready!


Quick, cancel your experiments! Discard the saws! She'll be here next week and I didn't have to sacrifice a single limb for her.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## SonsofArachne (Mar 28, 2019)

Rigor Mortis said:


> Quick, cancel your experiments! Discard the saws! She'll be here next week and I didn't have to sacrifice a single limb for her.


Not so fast! I have a female B. klaasi - I'll let her go for a 1 arm, 1 leg, and a left ear.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## LailaQ (Mar 29, 2019)

LOL, because it’s so hard to find, my one and only wish list T’s would also be my first: Homoeomma chilensis and/or Homoeomma orellanai. Fingers crossed for a 2019 find.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Ztesch (Apr 1, 2019)

Hmmmmm im going to wait a "bit" before my next purchase but here are some T's on the wishlist.
1. G. Pulchra
2. B. Auratum
3. B. Albiceps
4. B. Schroderi
5. T. Stirmi
6. P. Gigas
7. P. Victorii
8. E. Murinus
9. A. Purpurea
10. S. Sp. Santa Katalina
11. H. Chilensis
12. H. Pulchripes
13. C. Lividum
14. P. Metallica
15. O. Philipinus
Ooops forgot 1 N. Tripepii is a must have as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## docwade87 (Apr 2, 2019)

I’m trying to not tempt myself for a while although there are always new wants and desires. With 5 new additions in the past couple weeks, I’ve been told that’s enough for now lol....I kinda agree...buttttt....I’ll be good for now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mss0031 (Apr 27, 2019)

I currently have 6 T's: B. albopilosum, G. pulchripes, A. avicularia, G. sp maule, G. rosea rcf, P. sazimai.

My current wish list: Any other Brachy's or Grammostola's, C. cyaneopubescens, M. balfouri, P. murinus, P. irminia.


----------



## sourpatchkid (Apr 27, 2019)

More Pockies... P. Rufilata, P. Ornata, and new world arboreals

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Garetyl (Apr 27, 2019)

Avics, brachypelmas, those dwarf tarantulas with the heart on their butts, gbb, annnnd more c. versicolors, the redder the better.

OBTs and other rear horned baboons would be on the list if they weren't old worlds. Gotta be careful with what tarantulas I own, considering I have other pets.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SonsofArachne (Apr 27, 2019)

What does my wish list look like?

It consists of the species I don't currently have

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mss0031 (Apr 28, 2019)

sourpatchkid said:


> More Pockies... P. Rufilata, P. Ornata, and new world arboreals


For whatever reasons Pokies don't seem to do it for me. And what NW arboreals do you want?



Garetyl said:


> Avics, brachypelmas, those dwarf tarantulas with the heart on their butts, gbb, annnnd more c. versicolors, the redder the better.
> 
> OBTs and other rear horned baboons would be on the list if they weren't old worlds. Gotta be careful with what tarantulas I own, considering I have other pets.


Ah yes C. elegans are gorgeous. And why not just keep your other pets away from the T's?



SonsofArachne said:


> What does my wish list look like?
> 
> It consists of the species I don't currently have


This is the correct answer. I want ALL of em.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## sourpatchkid (Apr 28, 2019)

mss0031 said:


> For whatever reasons Pokies don't seem to do it for me. And what NW arboreals do you want?


Good question, I'm still new to the hobby (2.5 yrs) and am still in the process of familiarizing on what's available. I'd like to have a decent sized collection of avics, have C. versicolors and still amazed at their colors. I'm a fan of arboreals since that allows me to build a terrarium filled with plants, another hobby that I'm passionate about.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Minty (Apr 28, 2019)

I'm not sure at the moment. I had a wishlist at the start of the year and I bought the tarantulas that I wanted. I wouldn't mind an A.geniculata, but I'm in no rush to get one. After the recent death of my Lampropelma violaceopes, I'd rather get another one of these. 

I've got quite a few slings at the moment, so I might just hold off for a while (famous last words) and let them grow a bit. Then decide which other species I'd like. Hopefully get a handful of females out of the sligns too, particularly my three Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens slings. Had two males mature on me so far. Desperate for a female.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Teal (Apr 28, 2019)

My list isn't too large... I am more on the track of breeding my favourite species rather than adding more species in, but there are still a few I have on my radar if they pop up. And there are a few species that I need more of! 

- C. meridionalis
- A. minatrix
- P. subfusca LL
- more P. lugardi 
- more C. sanderi



Garetyl said:


> Gotta be careful with what tarantulas I own, considering I have other pets.


I have never understood this mindset, honestly (but maybe that is because I have many animals that can/will/have kill/killed others.) I have dogs, rodents, reptiles, livestock (that often makes its way indoors, usually in the form of brooder chicks, bottle baby goats and pigs), and children... And over 60 baboon Ts alone, not to mention the Pokies and other OWs.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Minty (Apr 28, 2019)

Teal said:


> I have never understood this mindset, honestly (but maybe that is because I have many animals that can/will/have kill/killed others.) I have dogs, rodents, reptiles, livestock (that often makes its way indoors, usually in the form of brooder chicks, bottle baby goats and pigs), and children... And over 60 baboon Ts alone, not to mention the Pokies and other OWs.


Not once have I hesitated about keeping tarantulas, based on the other pets I have. They're in different rooms of the house, for a start.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Teal (Apr 28, 2019)

Minty said:


> Not once have I hesitated about keeping tarantulas, based on the other pets I have. They're in different rooms of the house, for a start.


I have had a designated T room before, and also a designated reptile room. I considered those luxuries  Most places I live don't have that much space inside (less indoor space q more outdoor space = A happy Teal). I mostly have lived in small, open concept spaces with everyone and everything occupying their own sections. It isn't without risks (ask me about the time my rats released one of my spiders who then got smashed by a dog ), but I mitigate those as best as I can and disasters have been few.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## l4nsky (Apr 28, 2019)

Teal said:


> I have never understood this mindset, honestly (but maybe that is because I have many animals that can/will/have kill/killed others.) I have dogs, rodents, reptiles, livestock (that often makes its way indoors, usually in the form of brooder chicks, bottle baby goats and pigs), and children... And over 60 baboon Ts alone, not to mention the Pokies and other OWs.


Usually it's the result of a combination of lack of confidence in developed skill sets, an overabundance of caution, and believing all the hype surrounding certain species.

I mean I get it, like pokies or asian arboreals ain't no joke when it comes to speed or potency, but if done properly with catch cups modified for prodding, cardboard barriers, and extra containment tubs (Tom Moran on YT is a master at this), there is virtually no time where a spider has a chance to escape and endanger itself or anything else. Just my two cents.

Thanks,
--Matt

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Teal (Apr 28, 2019)

l4nsky said:


> Usually it's the result of a combination of lack of confidence in developed skill sets, an overabundance of caution, and believing all the hype surrounding certain species.


Ahh, okay... this puts that mindset into perspective a bit. Thank you.



> I mean I get it, like pokies or asian arboreals ain't no joke when it comes to speed or potency, but if done properly with catch cups modified for prodding, cardboard barriers, and extra containment tubs (Tom Moran on YT is a master at this), there is virtually no time where a spider has a chance to escape and endanger itself or anything else. Just my two cents.
> 
> Thanks,
> --Matt


I have been encouraged to do YouTube videos by the few folks I share photos/videos/T stuff with... but I am not interested in being so open on the internet anymore, I don't think... I did a few videos way back when I first joined on here, but I have become even more reclusive since then

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Killertut (Apr 28, 2019)

B. baumgarteni

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vanessa (Apr 28, 2019)

Female Lasiodorides polycuspulatus.
Male Avicularia purpurea.
Male Avicularia sp. Colombia.
Female Grammostola sp. Concepcion.
Female Grammostola rosea.
Grammostola anthracina.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Urzeitmensch (Apr 28, 2019)

- Grammostola pulchra
- Brachypelma bohemi
- Aponophelma calchodes
- Theraposa stirmi or blondi (when I have more experience)

No OWTs for me in the forseeable future.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## draconisj4 (Apr 28, 2019)

Only Ts I want to add are a couple Iridopelma hirsutum slings since mine turned out to be male and a Psalmopoeus victori. Still kicking myself for passing up the opportunity to get some P. victori slings for $50 each a while back, I was being all adult and telling myself I couldn't afford them at the time....

The only other arachnids I had on my wishlist are coming next week, a whipspider  and a vinegaroon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## viper69 (Apr 28, 2019)

Poison Dart Frogs

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vanisher (Apr 28, 2019)

If they are captive bred!

Xenesthis sp blue
Phormictopus atrichomatus
Phormictopus sp purple
Pterinochilus murinus dcf zimbabwe

There are many more i really like, but i dont want a huge collection

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## nicodimus22 (Apr 28, 2019)

Thrixopelma cyaneolum is the main one that I want and can't find anywhere.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Garetyl (Apr 28, 2019)

Teal said:


> My list isn't too large... I am more on the track of breeding my favourite species rather than adding more species in, but there are still a few I have on my radar if they pop up. And there are a few species that I need more of!
> 
> - C. meridionalis
> - A. minatrix
> ...


Basically what other people have said. I may change my mind in the future, but I don't have much experience nor do I have a spare room to keep OWs apart from the birds.

I'm not afraid of them, I just know that accidents happen, and I have an anxiety disorder. I'd rather have spiders whose main defense is flicking hairs and/or running than striking around my birds.



mss0031 said:


> Ah yes C. elegans are gorgeous. And why not just keep your other pets away from the T's?


I don't have a spare room. Plus, I do have an anxiety disorder. I know OBTs and other OWs aren't dangerous aggressive murder machines, but even with my meds, I worry a lot, about everything. It took me a month to get my juvie brachypelma albo because of my stupid brain.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Patherophis (Apr 28, 2019)

1. Not buying more Ts

2. _Grammostola pulchra
_
3. _Grammostola rosea _or _porteri_


----------



## velvetundergrowth (Apr 28, 2019)

As far as T's go, I hope to finally get a hold of T. blondi this year...


----------



## Bob Lee (Apr 28, 2019)

Tityus stigmurus 6i
Liocheles aus... I forgot how to spell this one, getting an adult
Heterometrus petersii 2i*10
Parabuthus transvaalicus 2i*4
Hottentotta hottentotta 6i
Lychas spec 2i

My room will be filled with scorpions two years from now 
At least that's the idea, I imagine four pathogenic species is capable of doing that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## weibkreux (Apr 28, 2019)

G. pulchra
L. klugi
L. nigerrimum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bob Lee (Apr 28, 2019)

Bob Lee said:


> Tityus stigmurus 6i
> Liocheles aus... I forgot how to spell this one, getting an adult
> Heterometrus petersii 2i*10
> Parabuthus transvaalicus 2i*4
> ...


This is my "to buy" list, my "wish" list would be...

Tityus stigmurus colony
M.balfouri communal
Paratrechina longihorns (Crazy black ants, I probably spelled the genus wrong) colony
C.grailis communal
A bunch of emperor scorpions
Boa constrictor
Some snails
Some crabs
Some alligator turtles？
A termite colony of any kind
Dubia colony
Red runner colony
Madagascar giant hissing cockroach colony

Along with 50 other species that I would like to have on their own, nothing big no huge amount of breeding.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MintyWood826 (Apr 28, 2019)

I started writing it down, but it's gotten so long that now I just keep it in my brain. When I see a species name from one of those, I remember that I want it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Marika (Apr 28, 2019)

I'm not sure anymore. Well, I want a T. cyaneolum, but other than that... Maybe some Grammostola sp. I kinda want a G. porteri, but then again, I already have a G. rosea. Maybe E. campestratus. Maybe some Aphonopelma sp. I thought I wanted a B. albopilosum but then I changed my mind, same thing with D. pentaloris... I don't want a huge collection, so I'm picky.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SonsofArachne (Apr 28, 2019)

mss0031 said:


> This is the correct answer. I want ALL of em.


To be more serious I have so many invert species I want I don't have a orderly list - as in I'm getting this one, then that one next. Rather, when I have the money I look through all the seller sites I bookmark to see what's available that's on my "list" and buy the one(s) I want the most. Also I check the classified here and a few other places everyday looking for bargains, though that causes me to sometimes buy animals I hadn't even planned on getting, lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mss0031 (Apr 28, 2019)

sourpatchkid said:


> Good question, I'm still new to the hobby (2.5 yrs) and am still in the process of familiarizing on what's available. I'd like to have a decent sized collection of avics, have C. versicolors and still amazed at their colors. I'm a fan of arboreals since that allows me to build a terrarium filled with plants, another hobby that I'm passionate about.


I absolutely love my Avic. I'm hoping to get some more slings sometime soon, however I really want to keep some Psalmopoeus species as I believe they might get me ready for some OW's.



Minty said:


> I'm not sure at the moment. I had a wishlist at the start of the year and I bought the tarantulas that I wanted. I wouldn't mind an A.geniculata, but I'm in no rush to get one. After the recent death of my Lampropelma violaceopes, I'd rather get another one of these.
> 
> I've got quite a few slings at the moment, so I might just hold off for a while (famous last words) and let them grow a bit. Then decide which other species I'd like. Hopefully get a handful of females out of the sligns too, particularly my three Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens slings. Had two males mature on me so far. Desperate for a female.


I'm terribly sorry for your loss! It makes me ever more grateful for this forum because we actually understand the relationship that we build with our T's! And yes, I really hope you get a female! Fingers crossed.



Teal said:


> My list isn't too large... I am more on the track of breeding my favourite species rather than adding more species in, but there are still a few I have on my radar if they pop up. And there are a few species that I need more of!
> 
> - C. meridionalis
> - A. minatrix
> ...


Holy GOALS. You've got a damn zoo my friend. I'm eyeing some species of snake and geckos to keep.



Killertut said:


> B. baumgarteni


Gorgeous species.



VanessaS said:


> Female Lasiodorides polycuspulatus.
> Male Avicularia purpurea.
> Male Avicularia sp. Colombia.
> Female Grammostola sp. Concepcion.
> ...


Love all of 'em!!



Bob Lee said:


> This is my "to buy" list, my "wish" list would be...
> 
> Tityus stigmurus colony
> M.balfouri communal
> ...


Ooooo I want a balfouri communal badly. And I'm looking to start getting into scorps sometime soon.



SonsofArachne said:


> To be more serious I have so many invert species I want I don't have a orderly list - as in I'm getting this one, then that one next. Rather, when I have the money I look through all the seller sites I bookmark to see what's available that's on my "list" and buy the one(s) I want the most. Also I check the classified here and a few other places everyday looking for bargains, though that causes me to sometimes buy animals I hadn't even planned on getting, lol.


I'll have to check out the classifieds. Are breeding reports still a thing? And if so, where can I find them? I'm loc in Alabama and have a couple of breeders I've looked at buying from.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Teal (Apr 28, 2019)

mss0031 said:


> Holy GOALS. You've got a damn zoo my friend. I'm eyeing some species of snake and geckos to keep.


Story of my life! And this time around, we are just getting started! I grew up on a ranch and also had even more pets... then I downsized to move around like a gypsy for 10 years,. Now I am settling down, so let the private zoo acquisition commence!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Serpyderpy (Apr 28, 2019)

Too many to list right now honestly. Mostly when I go window browser shopping I just look at what intruiges me and keep it in mind until I have enough money and do some digging and poking around for information and what not until I go back and see if they still have it for sale. Big wants at the moment are some kind of solifugae (almost had one but it unfortunately passed during posting) and any kind of tarantula that's golden in colour. I'm also kind of wanting to delve into true spiders due to some extremely beautiful species I've seen lately.


----------



## Warren870 (Apr 28, 2019)

weibkreux said:


> G. pulchra
> L. klugi
> L. nigerrimum


I picked up a L klugi a few weeks ago and it's quickly becoming one of my favorites. Always out, great feeding response and it's very curious. Every time I open the enclosure it walks over to whichever side I'm standing on to investigate why I'm disturbing it. Really neat T's. 

As far as what's on my wishlist I've been on a Brachypelma kick recently so pretty much any Brachypelma other then B albo, klassi and hamorii. Oh and definitely 
Sericopelma sp. Santa Catalina.


----------



## Rigor Mortis (Apr 28, 2019)

Don't have room for any more Ts at the moment but when I do I'm seeking out a N. chromatus. N. incei also interests me, as does C. cyaneopubescens. I'd also love to have another Aphonopelma species, probably A. hentzi since it's the one native to my state. Oh and I'd love to have an A. geniculata. I need more space.


----------



## SonsofArachne (Apr 28, 2019)

mss0031 said:


> Are breeding reports still a thing?


Sorry, not on my radar


----------



## Ungoliant (Apr 29, 2019)

I merged this thread with an earlier "wish list" thread.  Carry on!


----------



## FrDoc (Apr 29, 2019)

I’ve expanded my list: _M. robustum_, _Ornithoctoninae sp. ho chi minh,_ _C. Sp. sumatran tiger_, _O. aureotibialis_.


----------



## FeralTami (Apr 29, 2019)

My list so far is:

Eupalaestrus campestratus

Aphonopelma chalcodes

Brachypelma emilia

Not very spectacular but I think they're really beautiful Ts and for the life of me I can't find the first two anywhere near me, but I'll keep looking


----------



## weibkreux (Apr 29, 2019)

Warren870 said:


> As far as what's on my wishlist I've been on a Brachypelma kick recently so pretty much any Brachypelma other then B albo, klassi and hamorii.


Get a vagans, its temperament is different from other Brachypelma species. B auratum and emilia are also great additions.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## korlash091 (Apr 29, 2019)

Caribena versicolor

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baconwrappedpikachu (Apr 29, 2019)

I only have 9 tarantulas so my wishlist is pretty infinite right now -- but these are the ones that are at the top of the list right now. Hoping to do a big order for my birthday at the end of the summer and knock a bunch of these off the list.

Monocentropus balfouri
Brachypelma vagans
Poecilotheria subfusca
Tapinauchenius violaceus
Pamphobeteus platyomma
Psalmopeus irminia
Grammostola rosea
Aphonopelma hentzi
Ceratogyrus Marshalli
Lampropelma Nigerrimum
Aphonopelma chalcodes
Brachypelma albopilosum
Pterinochilus murinus
Homoeomma chilensis
Cyriocosmus elegans


----------



## Nickjuliaschick (Apr 30, 2019)

My wish list is more or less put blinders on and try and get more focus on what I want. 
I think right now though I would like to focus on helping my wife as she is starting to show interest. She really likes c. Versicolor. 
Sometimes I find myself spinning in circles because their are so many cool Ts out there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Liam52 (May 2, 2019)

I’m still pretty new to the hobby, so I’d say I wanna stick to New World species for 2019, and mayyyybe round the year off with my first old world. That being said:

1. C. cyaneopubescens
2. A. seemanni
3. G. rosea 
4. B. smithi
5. A. johnnycashi

(If anyone has seen a true A. johnnycashi in the hobby, please reach out to me. Would LOVE to have one in the collection ASAP. They were only recently discovered so I can’t get my hopes too high)

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Nekes (May 2, 2019)

Killertut said:


> Brachypelma epicuraneum
> Brachypelma smithi (ex annitha)


Ik zou graag dezelfde species as you, grts from Belgium and if you could point me in the right direction it would be great


----------



## Killertut (May 2, 2019)

Nekes kindly provided me with a person that sells B. baumgarteni, sexed males and females, not slings. i am soooo gonna get one (around 40€ for a sexed female).
only other offer for B. baumgarteni that i found before getting this sellers information was somebody selling slings for more than 50€.

Brachypelma collection (except for the species not in the hobby) completed as soon as this one arrives!


----------



## Nekes (May 3, 2019)

Killertut said:


> Nekes heeft me vriendelijk een persoon gegeven die B. baumgarteni, geslachtsde mannen en vrouwen, geen stroppen verkoopt. ik krijg er zo een (ongeveer 40 € voor een gesekst vrouwtje).
> alleen een andere aanbieding voor B. baumgarteni die ik vond voordat ik deze verkoperinformatie kreeg, was iemand die slingers verkocht voor meer dan 50 €.
> 
> Brachypelma-verzameling (behalve de soorten die niet in de hobby zijn), voltooid zodra deze aankomt! : D


Heb je het al besteld?


----------



## Hoxter (May 9, 2019)

Liam52 said:


> I’m still pretty new to the hobby, so I’d say I wanna stick to New World species for 2019, and mayyyybe round the year off with my first old world...


That's something I've said before, prepare for OWs by the end of the year. Guess what? I got my first C. darlingi a bit less than month ago and then small C. marshalli sling not too long after that. Hopefully you can actually manage to keep that plan, unlike some other people (e.g. I). 

That being said, I guess I need a new plan for 2019. Currently with 14 tarantulas in my collection I've decided to go for variety. All except 2 are NW and I have everything - terrestrials, arboreals and fossorials... almost everything, they are juvies at their biggest. So now I'm thinking about expanding my OW collection and maybe go for some Chilobrachys, L. violaceopes wouldn't be that bad as I love all blue spoods. In the end, before 2020 begins I'd like to have one or two pokies and collection not bigger than 20 Ts. 

And some honorable mentions that are must get if price is low enough: 
- P. victori
- K. brunnipes
- E. campestratus
- P. langenbucheri
- H. chilensis


----------



## Marika (May 10, 2019)

I think this is my current wishlist.

Definitely:
T. cyaneolum
Grammostola sp. Concepcion

Maybe:
G. grossa
D. pentaloris
Theraposinae sp. Panama
some Aphonopelma sp.
E. campestratus

Maybe maybe:
G. porteri
B. emilia
B. albiceps
B. albopilosum

I don't have much shelf space and I already have 6 Ts and other inverts...so that's a big problem. I guess I need to figure out something, because I can't just stop buying spiders, that's not an option

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lyrognathus (May 10, 2019)

Poecilotheria rufilata
Avicularia metallica/juruensis
Neostenotarsus sp. French Guyana
Aphonopelma chalcodes
Cyriocosmus perezmilesi
Plesiopelma sp. Bolivia
Brachypelma boehmei
B. emilia
Vitalius paranaensis
Lyrognathus sp.
Caribena versicolor
Ybyrapora diversipes

Not too sure how many of them I'll end up getting, but this is the extent of my wishlist nonetheless. It used to be much larger, but I'm getting an import in June that pretty much cut it in two!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnophoric (May 10, 2019)

More _Pterinochilus murinus_ localities.
More _Pterinochilus_ species in general, I suddenly find myself enamored with the genus...
More Poecis.
More Psalmos.

Would love to get my hands on _H. chilensis - _STILL kicking myself for passing on getting a couple slings when I had the opportunity. Debating on finally picking up my _S. calceatum_'s fairer cousin and eyeballing _H. himalayana_ pretty hard. 

Several other species strike my fancy, but nothing that screams "want!" at me, and I'm hoping to switch focus and try my hand at breeding this year; have a young MF _P. reduncus_ that laid a phantom sac last year, and a couple of _N. incei_ I'm hoping to pair as my first breeding attempt once the male matures (I believe he may be penultimate). Also have a juvie male _B. cabocla_ that I think may mature this year, but I'm nervous to pair him with my MF after hearing about their notoriety for eating their boyfriends.


----------



## Ztesch (May 11, 2019)

I'm going to TRY and not buy a ton of T's this year.....  So the few that I'm aiming for are:
Theraphosa stirmi
Cyriopagopus lividum
Nhandu Tripepii
Grammostlola pulchra 
Brachypelma auratum

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## scott308 (May 11, 2019)

Bumba cabocla
Maybe something Hysterocrates, Phormictopus, or Theraphosa of some sort.
My wife wants a Poecilotheria rufilata
I've been looking to get some Latrodectus sp.
I'm getting more into scorpions, would like to pick up a few more. Don't really have specific species in mind, just not any hots.
At some point, I'd like to get my first centipede.


----------



## Ztesch (May 11, 2019)

Arachnophoric said:


> More _Pterinochilus murinus_ localities.
> More _Pterinochilus_ species in general, I suddenly find myself enamored with the genus...
> More Poecis.
> More Psalmos.
> ...


I hear you on the H. Chilensis. I saw them going for around $30 for tiny slings a year or two ago. I Wish I would have grabbed a few up...


----------



## Enrgy (May 16, 2019)

lol @Chollie u don't like avics,stirmis or blondis?


----------



## CorCam (May 16, 2019)

JamesGSixx said:


> Been looking for new sp's to add to my collection maybe i could be inspired by your guy's wishlist! here's mine
> 
> 
> A.Geniculata
> ...


No. 5, huh?  Oh my!  They are described as aggressive, but I see mine as grumpy and defensive. Likes to stay hidden, but is quite stunning!


----------



## Chollie (May 16, 2019)

Enrgy said:


> lol @Chollie u don't like avics,stirmis or blondis?


I do. New to the Arachnoboards. I’m actually in search of a couple avics.


----------



## Enrgy (May 16, 2019)

Chollie said:


> I do. New to the Arachnoboards. I’m actually in search of a couple avics.


oh well welcome friend  i only ask tho cus u hit the disagree button on my post lol so i was a bit confused


----------



## Killertut (May 16, 2019)

Middle of May, wishlist for 2019 has been accomplished.
Got a female B. baumgarteni and now own all Brachypelmas in the hobby. Now off to praying that most of my slings are female!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

